# Bannings



## TLSpartan (May 24, 2007)

Is there a way to see how people got banned? I was just wondering how -EX- got banned. Thanks in advance


----------



## thegame07 (May 24, 2007)

I see your quite nosey like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i dont think you can find out. There used to be a gbatemp jail section where you could see what people got banned for.


----------



## tjas (May 24, 2007)

They removed the temper jail a pretty long time ago...


----------



## TLSpartan (May 24, 2007)

It should be set up again. Just so people like me and thegame07 can see how other got banned


----------



## thegame07 (May 24, 2007)

maybe one of the staff will let us know why he got banned. Its annoying me now :'(


----------



## Dirtie (May 24, 2007)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=members
Change the filter at the bottom to the "Banned!" group, click on someone's name... then view their last post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (well, that might not be the reason they got banned, but it's your best bet most of the time)


----------



## TLSpartan (May 24, 2007)

Thankyou so much Dirtie.


----------



## thegame07 (May 24, 2007)

thanks Dirtie me and the last spartans minds are at rest now


----------



## Dirtie (May 24, 2007)

Just to clear things up, -EX- was banned because of Nazi symbology/phrases in his sig/avatar. Stuff like that is definitely not tolerated around here.


----------



## Harsky (May 24, 2007)

So.... the last thing he posted that got him banned was a picture of a cat... in a couch...


----------



## Opium (May 24, 2007)

It was to do with some *differences* we had with his signature space. And to a lesser extent you also you may have noticed he enjoyed insulting other gbatemp members.

*EDIT* ahh Dirtie posted before me


----------



## TLSpartan (May 24, 2007)

His last post is this though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




From his last posts though there was alot of swearing and making fun of people.


----------



## thegame07 (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ May 24 2007 said:


> It was to do with some *differences* we had with his signature space. And to a lesser extent you also you may have noticed he enjoyed insulting other gbatemp members.



opium saves the day


----------



## Harsky (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ May 24 2007 said:


> Just to clear things up, -EX- was banned because of Nazi symbology/phrases in his sig/avatar. Stuff like that is definitely not tolerated around here.


Times like these I really wish I posted a picture of emo hitler. Or Hitler in a Calvin Klein style advert. 

"Don't hate me because I'm different"


----------



## TLSpartan (May 24, 2007)

His signature If I can remember looked like something from Nazi Germany(Communisim all the way for me)

EDIT- Dirtie beat me to it


----------



## thegame07 (May 24, 2007)

i guess theres still nazis around these days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When are they going to learn :'( the funny thing is the nazis would have killed him if they seen him back in the day.


----------



## Harsky (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ May 24 2007 said:


> His signature If I can remember looked like something from Nazi Germany(Communisim all the way for me)


"Your Mom is like the theory on social economics"
"EVERY worker gets a share"

Okay, I just KNOW I messed something up in that quote


----------



## TLSpartan (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ May 24 2007 said:


> It was to do with some *differences* we had with his signature space. And to a lesser extent you also you may have noticed he enjoyed insulting other gbatemp members.
> 
> *EDIT* ahh Dirtie posted before me


Could I put things in sig to do with communsim if I wanted to? As long as its not offensive?


----------



## Harsky (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ May 24 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Opium @ May 24 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > It was to do with some *differences* we had with his signature space. And to a lesser extent you also you may have noticed he enjoyed insulting other gbatemp members.
> ...


Hey, any party's a party.

No Stalin. Take that lampshade off your head. Goddammit Mao, I just cleaned the carpet. I told you that you didn't have to drink all the booze that Lenin brought.


----------



## tjas (May 24, 2007)

Well that mystery is solved, what's up next? We'll find out in another episode of ''temper ban mystery's'' only on discovery channel.


----------



## TLSpartan (May 24, 2007)

Is there a way to see how people got banned? I was just wondering how -EX- got banned. Thanks in advance


----------



## TLSpartan (May 24, 2007)

Everybody forgets that Hitler did do good with the economy in the start though. Leon Trotsky is my favourite communist(Damn Stalin ordering his death 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## tjas (May 24, 2007)

QUOTE(The Last Spartan @ May 24 2007 said:


> Everybody forgets that Hitler did do good with the economy in the start though. Leon Trotsky is my favourite communist(Damn Stalin ordering his death
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted User (May 24, 2007)

It might be argued that communism was as bad as nazism as a treat to mankind. In you forget the german naturalist ideology, they both proceeds the same : makes advantages of an economic crisis to give birth to a will of change in the lower classes, reject all the fault to the act of a group of people, so you are enforcing your followers, then when elected, take over the medias and makes subtile changes to the democracy in order to be sure to lead to a dictatorship while being advertized as someone making deep changes to lead to a better society. While this first step is done, enforces your domination, by not only controlling medias, but also starting propaganda and stuff like this... On the other hand, ensures you have gathered all powers. And voila, Hitler and Staline being boths dicators in no time.


----------



## Harsky (May 24, 2007)

Gotta admit. The Nazi uniforms were snappy. Then again, Hugo Boss designed them. I don't want to get into the whole Nazism and Communism debate anyways so I'll just leave.


----------

